# Ketones?



## ivygirl (Nov 26, 2008)

In a few posts today people have mentioned Ketones - what are they?  I have had the word keytones flash on my monitor a few times but not knowing what it meant just ignored it!!  I thought it just meant that my level was a bit high.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2008)

Someone may give a better explanation, but ketones are substances produced when the body breaks down fat to use as energy. This happens when there isn't a good enough supply of glucose, as when people go on very low carb or carb-free diets like  the Atkins. It also happens when there isn't enough circulating insulin to allow the glucose to be used as energy. Thus, Type 1 diabetes can cause an increase in ketones which in high amounts are poisonous and can lead to the condition known as DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis). 

I don't think Type 2 are as prone to DKA as they tend to be producing insulin, but Type 1's need to check for ketones if their sugars are high as this can indicate imminent DKA.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RWJ (Nov 26, 2008)

*ketones*

The only thing I would add is that testing is by urine test strips, which change colour according to your levels.
Everybody should be at 0 to - readings i.e. none present.

Because they eat at your body fat if you have low insulin, some diabetics with eating disorders have been known to stop taking insulin to lose weight - extremely dangerous!


----------



## ang1988 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi I test my keytones with blood not with urine and i always have atleast a 0.1 is that normal? I had DKA on diagnosis but that was almost 2 years ago now.


----------



## kirsty-ann (Nov 27, 2008)

I would ask your doctor to prescribe the urine sticks as its much easier to diagnose. However there is generally a distinct odour with urine when you have DKA.


----------



## xbethanyx (Nov 27, 2008)

the instructions you got with your meter will tell you what your ketone levels should be if you are testing by blood.


----------



## ivygirl (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm still puzzled!  I'm not testing for keytones. Is that a different test? Its just a few times when my bloods have been 20 or over my monitor flashed the word keytones as well as telling me my level. Was it telling me to test for keytones (whatever that test is) or was it telling me I had keytones?  I use the Optium Xceed. (No instruction book with it)


----------



## ang1988 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have the optium xceed too and it will flash telling you to test for ketones when ur 15 and higher i think. Its not telling you you have ketones it's telling you to check for them.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 27, 2008)

It is telling you to check for ketones using a urine test strip. I think this is an instruction book for the Xceed: http://www.cmmc.nhs.uk/directorates.../poct/Devices/Xceed/133-243 ManualG3bEuEn.pdf


----------



## ivygirl (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Ang... and Lizzie, I was given the monitor, hence no instr booklet. I will check out the link.


----------



## kojack (Nov 27, 2008)

I was supplied with ketone testing strips when diagnosed. They are in fact on my repeat script list


----------



## delta (Nov 27, 2008)

yer my son got given one of these to use it every now and again and the reading for keytones should be 0.0 i prefer to test with the strips though
why did they recently change the strips they used to check glucose 
aswell but now they dont


----------

